# Irresponsible Hiking/Parenting



## billski (Jul 6, 2011)

So I'm sitting at the trailhead drinking a cool one after a good day hike.  The skies are darkening.  Two cars pull in, two sets of parents and four kids.  They spend about 20 minutes getting organized.  3 kids clearly under one year old in backpacks, and a two-year old walking.  Thunder starts rumbling.  Still futzing with their gear.  The winds pick up the thunder frequents.  "I think we're gonna get wet."  "Do you think we should bring umbrellas?"  "Good idea".  Brilliant, just brilliant.  
:dunce:

They march into the woods.  Rain starts, thunder rumbles, I go back to the skimobile and head out.  Hmmm.

I always get off the mountain asap or find some place save to take shelter.  Now, if you want to risk your own life with stupid decisions, that's your choice.  But to take little tykes who are entirely dependent on you, well that's irresponsible.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 6, 2011)

billski said:


> So I'm sitting at the trailhead drinking a cool one after a good day hike.  The skies are darkening.  Two cars pull in, two sets of parents and four kids.  They spend about 20 minutes getting organized.  3 kids clearly under one year old in backpacks, and a two-year old walking.  Thunder starts rumbling.  Still futzing with their gear.  The winds pick up the thunder frequents.  "I think we're gonna get wet."  "Do you think we should bring umbrellas?"  "Good idea".  Brilliant, just brilliant.
> :dunce:
> 
> They march into the woods.  Rain starts, thunder rumbles, I go back to the skimobile and head out.  Hmmm.
> ...



At least they weren't heading out golfing:-o


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 6, 2011)

just plain stupid and a definite way to get the kids to hate hiking with bad experiences right off the bat.  dumb.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 7, 2011)

What trailhead? Big mountain or walk in the woods?

Then again who cares. We need better birth control.....something free and brainless


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 1, 2011)

*hiking Bear Mt.*

here in Ct. a few years back. Easy hike for my then 11 year old. We're 1/4 mile into it and come across a boy scout troop(?). Crashed, whipped, leader asks how far to the summit. I say, "well, it's 3.7 from the parking lot, so about 3.5 the straightforward way; where ya' coming in from?" They were coming from the parking lot:sad:...So overloaded with crap, full packs, plus bugles, teapots, clotheslines(I'm serious, the leader had a cellophane wrapped clothesline). I asked "how long ya' out for?" "Day trip" was the response. I asked "what's all the crap for".. didn't really get an answer. I'll probably never see those kids on a trail again.

My son and I were done with lunch, after taking the more fun way up, and napping on a beautiful day, when the first couple kids show up..sterno cans blazing on a 70 degree day, heating the teapot for cup a soup. The leaders showed after a bit, talk of a few folks who got hurt on the way and weren't going to make it. Sad and stupid, totally unnecessary.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 1, 2011)

The main reason I quit Boy Scouts was the leaders take ALL the fun out of it and make you prepare for ANYTHING that could possibly happen to you. 

Look guys, were camping 1/2 hour away from my house. If shit hits the fan, we can drive home and wait it out. I dont need to pack provisions for a week (god forbid we get lost in Pawtuckaway State Park). 

Not to say being prepared isnt a good thing, but come on.


----------



## tomcat (Aug 2, 2011)

My favorite witness to a boy scout folly  I was in Shenandoah NP when a group of boy scouts came in minutes before dark.  They loaded all of there food (20-30 kids) into two trash bags and hung the food on the bear pole.  Great plan except the food was hooked from the pole by a rope that left the food about 3 feet from the ground.  If a bear came through it would be eating good that night.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, you need to pass a test and have a license to drive a car, but no test or license to be a parent!

There are many times when as a parent, the best thing that you can do is put your own wants and desires to do something aside for the simple safety sake of your kids.  And believe you me, i'm all for getting kids out and exploring at an early age, but when your talking about strong chances of mother nature throwing a "weather curveball" at you, you've got to err on the side of safety and common sense (of course that means that the parents have some common sense in the 1st place!  )


----------



## billski (Aug 2, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> The main reason I quit Boy Scouts was the leaders take ALL the fun out of it and make you prepare for ANYTHING that could possibly happen to you.



There is a growing contingent of "Safety First" mentality.  Granted, much of it emanates from this litigious country of ours, but really.  I've always believe that the reward is equal to or greater than the risk you assume.  Some of my most spectacular times have been because I stepped out of my comfort mode.  Regardless, I would never take foolish or reckless actions, and am not embarrassed to turn around when conditions warrant.

At the end of it all, I want to come down with a smile on my face.  Exhausted maybe, but happy nonetheless.   In the course of raising three girls, the earlier comment about being sensitive to the kids limitations and interests always takes precedence.  I always wanted to be sure they weren't in over their head, but always willing them push them a little beyond their comfort zone.

Nothing is more sad that people who are afraid to move out of their safe and secure comfort zone.  

Regarding the earlier question about how challenging was the hike for 1 and 2 year olds.  It was two miles, with 1,000 vertical gain.


----------

